

Munchery Raises $28 Million to Expand to Seattle - karenxcheng
http://www.fastcompany.com/3028708/munchery-raises-28-million-to-expand-in-seattle

======
karenxcheng
So a year ago, I tried Munchery﻿ and I was not impressed. The food arrived
late, it was not that good, the portions were too small.

But yesterday I'm out of groceries, and I'm sick of the unhealthy restaurants
near me. So I decided to give them another try.

This time the food comes on time. So much care went into their packaging. I
heat up the food and it comes out - woah. So delicious. Real food with real
ingredients. The total, including delivery fee, was $15. Which is cheaper than
most nearby restaurants with much crappier food.

It's really cool to see how far this startup has come in the last year. I hope
they succeed so I can just replace all my meals with them.

If you want free delivery on your first order feel free to use my invite code:
[https://munchery.com/invite/6XHDF26E](https://munchery.com/invite/6XHDF26E)

